# NOT MINE.. BUT DAMN WISH IT WAS



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SUPER RED SHOCK









click me


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

img link is broken. fix it, now.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

That is pretty sweet. Whats that thing prolly worth? I am just starting to learn that there are other cichlids. (I thought Oscars where the only ones worth having for years)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Geezum Petes! I'm still not a big hybrid fan (even though I own one), but that is quite the accomplishment in selective breeding.


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

It's a flowerhorn right? I'm guessing that by it being all red it's very expensive.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Red_belly said:


> It's a flowerhorn right? I'm guessing that by it being all red it's very expensive.
> [snapback]1114745[/snapback]​


yup and yup.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that is a nice flower horn


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

very impressive i love the bright red colors.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

looks like candy


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thats one red fish








^ sounded like dr.suess


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

wow awesome colors! or rather color...


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Thats some serious sh*t.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Now that guy is on FIreeeeee


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

its so beautiful it makes me wanna cry, hella awsum


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

So we're all drooling over a fish that none of us owns








I think I should post a pic of a Ferrari...


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

acestro said:


> So we're all drooling over a fish that none of us owns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmm Ferrari


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Or how about a blue lamborghini?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and lets throw this in too


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry, went overboard! To be honest, though, if I had unlimited funds and had to fill 3 tanks with any kind of fish, a hybrid like this wouldn't make my top 100 list.

Now the lamborghini and Lopez?.... I think they might make some lists!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

acestro said:


> Sorry, went overboard! To be honest, though, if I had unlimited funds and had to fill 3 tanks with any kind of fish, a hybrid like this wouldn't make my top 100 list.
> 
> Now the lamborghini and Lopez?.... I think they might make some lists!
> [snapback]1115381[/snapback]​



















yea i here ya, i dunno.... if i had unlimited funds.... you could have tank for all your top 100 list.. and then some


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Actually brings up interesting questions.... *moves to General Discussion*....


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Now that white ones a car


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I think she comes 4x4


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

UHH THE PRICES WERENT THAT GREAT LIKE 4INCH CARIBE FOR 69.99 AND 4INCH SUPER REDS FOR 39.99 . woah sorry for caps but im too lazy too change it lol.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

that fish is worth some serious $$$


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

damn, id toss my FH in the toilet in a second if i had the chance to put that thing in my tank...the girl i mean


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The color of that flowerhorn is pretty intense, but personally I don't like it. Maybe just a matter of taste


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

lets add this in there while we're at it..


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

acestro said:


> Sorry, went overboard! To be honest, though, if I had unlimited funds and had to fill 3 tanks with any kind of fish, a hybrid like this wouldn't make my top 100 list.
> 
> Now the lamborghini and Lopez?.... I think they might make some lists!
> [snapback]1115381[/snapback]​


But with your "limited" funds you are currently keeping a JK (hybrid)? Not a very good example, I would say


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

the fish is F#$^% SWEET looking


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

armac said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, went overboard! To be honest, though, if I had unlimited funds and had to fill 3 tanks with any kind of fish, a hybrid like this wouldn't make my top 100 list.
> ...


Ha! Touche, ya got me! But this solid red stuff is actually less attractive than what I have in my opinion (especially before it started getting the dark spots). Either way, good point









Nice pads there jiggy! Sorry everyone, I turned this into a Lounge type topic


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

good job ace, your ruined this thread









just messing with ya







That's an awesome SRS. whoever owns it must have some serious $$$$


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

damn thats so red it hurts my eyes lookin at it


----------

